# New years Eve



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like yet another Xmas working and another NYE in the middle east. Atleast this time Im in a slightly more civilized and liberal country. Anyone aware of any events planned.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Last NYE my fiance and I went to a bar at madinat jumeirah. we could see the fireworks over the Burj from there.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Looks like yet another Xmas working and another NYE in the middle east. Atleast this time Im in a slightly more civilized and liberal country. Anyone aware of any events planned.


watch this space gnomes, me and stephen and sara are looking into it and we'll pass the word. there are lots on, coulfd do an "all in" at madinate (al qasr/mina salam etc) for 400 dhs booze and drink all included which would be a good nite

any thoughts?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> watch this space gnomes, me and stephen and sara are looking into it and we'll pass the word. there are lots on, coulfd do an "all in" at madinate (al qasr/mina salam etc) for 400 dhs booze and drink all included which would be a good nite
> 
> any thoughts?


Mina'a Salam sounds good if it's 400 AYCD!

Went to Saluna last Sunday and really enjoyed the chilled out atmosphere on the beach right next to the Burj al-Arab. When do we have to book?? Want to tie this up pretty quick so we don't end up all dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Looks like yet another Xmas working and another NYE in the middle east. Atleast this time Im in a slightly more civilized and liberal country. Anyone aware of any events planned.


Just had a look at Timeout Dubai:

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com

Anyone got 9K to splash out...

Champagne & Caviar New Year’s Eve Party Only 88 guests and certainly no children will be getting into this exclusive soiree. The Champagne Dom Pérignon 1999 will be flowing freely, soaking up all that Raffles Caviar.

China Moon Champagne Bar, Raffles Dubai, 10.30pm-3am, Dhs8,888 per person. 04 324 8888, Dubai Luxury Hotel | Official Site Raffles Dubai United Arab Emirates | 5 Star Hotels in Dubai


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just had a look at Timeout Dubai:
> 
> Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> ...


Sounds super dear boy but perhaps a little OTT, and you know it would be full of ****s at that price!!

Ill check out a few places and post a link on here but we do need to pull our fingers outa our a$$es and get tis booked. Numbers please??


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just had a look at Timeout Dubai:
> 
> Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> ...


Someone earns waaayyy too much!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Someone earns waaayyy too much!


Well if they do it's not me 

I was looking more realistically at the Barasti Beach 250AED option


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well if they do it's not me
> 
> I was looking more realistically at the Barasti Beach 250AED option


Oh dear! Why do I get the feeling that I will be be stuck at Barasti with you lot (not that I do not like you all!) on New Year's Eve! On the other hand, since you are all fun, I guess it will be better than spending it on my tod staring out the window and feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

Shakira fans....head to Abu Dhabi, the Emirates Palace is having an exclusive concert....wondering how exclusive can the price get!!


----------

